# WC Epipedobates tricolor -- in flowers



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

Escape for florists as world's deadliest frog leaps out of exotic flowers | Mail Online


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I think they have the wrong species.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

stemcellular said:


> I think they have the wrong species.


Looks like a Hylid to me.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

leave it up to the media to blow everything out of proportion and not report on the correct things.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

"One of the deadliest creatures on the planet"??? Hmmmmmm.

...also, the second shot doesn't even look like the Epipedobates to me, but scale is hard to tell in that shot, I could be wrong.


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm totally unqualified to discuss it! Just passed on the link...


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

candm519 said:


> I'm totally unqualified to discuss it! Just passed on the link...


It's a good one. Thanks.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Boondoggle said:


> "One of the deadliest creatures on the planet"??? Hmmmmmm.
> 
> ...also, the second shot doesn't even look like the Epipedobates to me, but scale is hard to tell in that shot, I could be wrong.


 
Agreed, the second pic looks more like a tree frog to me.

Makes it sound like it's a monster.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Yeah, the container distorts the frogs a little bit but I too think they have the wrong species. Oh well. Poisonous frogs found in flowers is more interesting than tree frog right.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Definitely looks like some sort of treefrog, and terribilis is the most toxic animal.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow. This story made me laugh. "DON'T TOUCH IT". LOL. The second pic of the frog in the container doesn't look like an tricolor at all. That's probably why they took a shot of the underside of it. It definitely looks like a tree frog. You can even see the difference in the eyes. Tree frogs have a completely different type of eye which you can see in the pic. Like Julio said, leave it to the media to screw things up. Great post though.


----------



## ALLEN HUNTER (Jun 9, 2009)

Redhead87xc said:


> Wow. This story made me laugh. "DON'T TOUCH IT". LOL. The second pic of the frog in the container doesn't look like an tricolor at all. That's probably why they took a shot of the underside of it. It definitely looks like a tree frog. You can even see the difference in the eyes. Tree frogs have a completely different type of eye which you can see in the pic. Like Julio said, leave it to the media to screw things up. Great post though.


Agreed, the media screws things up sooooo bad. This is a classic example of how misinformed people spread fear instead of the true educational benefits of poison frogs. Now what? Another banning law be put on the table. Friggin idiots!!


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

Just got done bashing the reporter for not doing their research did not bash the people who discovered it just the reporter for not doing research
-scott


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

LOL, the media is half the reason that lawmakers want to ban frogs from being shipped/imported. 

The media screws everything up. I was in the millitary and had friends in Iraq and they confirmed that the media was only broadcasting partial information to make stories more dramatic.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

As others indicated, that first photo is a stock photo of the "real" frog. People (probably more men than women) get all macho when they have a potentially dangerous encounter with a deadly animal. I can't tell you how many times people have told me that they shot 10 water mocassins over the last week in their pond. I've seen a lot of local snakes in my lifetime and have caught more than I can count. I just can't pass by a reptile or amphibian without getting a good look. The macho guys sensationalize their encounters with "cotton-head rattlemouht" like they do fish stories.

I guess there is some primeval instinct that causes us to take pride in killing a snake, frog, or lizard that might remotely resemble the real deal (which will usually leave you alone if you don't mess with it). I've seen people proudly pull up in their truck with a dead rattler in the back and acting like they had killed a charging leopard with their bare hands.

If poison ivy had been mixed in with the flowers, it wouldn't had made the news. But, hey, these folks survived an attack by one of the most deadly cold-blood killers in natue. 

I can think of a few humanoids who would fit that description - Hitler, Stalin, bin Laden, fanatical Nazi soldiers in SS units that were under Hitler's direct command, to name a few. They should just be glad that General Tojo or Mussolini didn't pop out of the flowers.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

> But, hey, these folks survived an attack by one of the most deadly cold-blood killers in natue.


LOL....the frogs will have their revenge


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

I wish I found a free frog like that


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Snooty know it all comment posted...


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

fleshfrombone said:


> Snooty know it all comment posted...


same.

EDIT- pending them sending me a darn activation link.....


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

lol don't bother, they removed my comment. All I did was point out it wasn't a dart frog and if it was it wasn't dangerous as most aren't and I said I thought journalism required research.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Julio said:


> leave it up to the media to blow everything out of proportion and not report on the correct things.


Yep! Just like pit bulls, We had a little girl killed by a dog a couple weeks ago. Wasn't a pitbull so it only had a half day in the news.(never did hear what kinda dog it was) Last year a pitbull bit a kid and it was all over everypaper and news channel for over a week. Damn Liberal Media.

Oh and I feel sorry for who ever goes to that retarded college. Wonderful education! 

Sorry woke up on the wrong side.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

The funny thing is this little frogdid not attack anyone, just chilling and his home that someone cut down to sell at a flower shop, why don't they report that part of the story, we are chopinng down nature and their home to bring it to your home. 

I remember in college doing a report on the amount of herp attacks in comparison to dog attacks around the country, the amount of dog attacks on mail carriers alone is outstanding, and 95% of these dogs are not pits, i think it was something like 1600 attacks on mai carriers not to mention the rest of non mail carriers. What woudl happen if they put a ban on dogs, how would people react?


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Journalism majors no longer require the teachng of research skills. if it's on the internet, it's the Gosple truth. And, if no credible info is available online, I believe they're taught to fill in the blanks themselves. Not all journalists, of course, especially those on DB.


fleshfrombone said:


> lol don't bother, they removed my comment. All I did was point out it wasn't a dart frog and if it was it wasn't dangerous as most aren't and I said I thought journalism required research.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

At least three times I have seen news reports on subjects I was intimately aware (close friends, workplace, etc) and without exception they were all sensationalized and full of inaccuracies to about this degree. It's depressing to think that all the news we get is probably about this accurate.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

This is a good article for the USF+WS open comments on the proposed law for chytrid.


----------



## hussler (Oct 5, 2010)

"We're sorry but reader comments are currently unavailable.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1318209/Escape-florists-worlds-deadliest-frog-leaps-exotic-flowers.html#ixzz11mzpIyTl"

That's the funniest part of the whole article imo. Other than the fact that the first picture is unrelated to the story without concrete evidence that the frog in question is even a poison dart frog. This line makes you wonder why they wouldn't love to hear all the great comments of praise that the readers would give them for correctly identifying the frog.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

frogmanroth said:


> Damn Liberal Media.


The media isn't liberal, its corporate. It veers towards coverage that receives the highest attention since the sole purpose is to generate viewers, which translates into ad dollars. And blowing things way out of proportion, sadly, tends to garner pretty high ratings.


----------



## angry gary (Dec 9, 2009)

"worlds most dangerous animal"?...now if a bengal tiger jumped out of the flowers.......


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

well i was just banned from the site for my comment and it was removed hahahahaha 
-scotty


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Don't you just love censorship? No damnit, it was a dart frog and no amount of dissenting opinions will change it, case closed! Stupid dart frog hobbyists and their borderline expert testimony.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

anyone got a picture holding a captive tricolor in their bare hand? just imagine sending these reporters the picture, and the shock when they find that a person in america is apparently immune to the poison from this deadly animal...... 

also, didnt they say it was going to a zoo, to become a new display? i would hope that the zookeepers/workers/biologists at least knew it wasnt a tricolor, and told the reporters.

james


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Seriously James no joke. Just give it to a kid or something.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

james67 said:


> anyone got a picture holding a captive tricolor in their bare hand? just imagine sending these reporters the picture, and the shock when they find that a person in america is apparently immune to the poison from this deadly animal......
> 
> also, didnt they say it was going to a zoo, to become a new display? i would hope that the zookeepers/workers/biologists at least knew it wasnt a tricolor, and told the reporters.
> 
> james


or, better yet, get some small springs that won't show up in a photo and have the frogs feed off of your hand so it looks like they're attacking you.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

First of all Epipedobatess, as a far as I know, do not exude poison that kills people. Like it had been mentioned already the terribilis would be the one of the most poisonous creatures.

And second epipedobatess come from ecuador, I'm not sure if any are from Columbia, but I am pretty sure they are endemic of ecuador.

Third it looks like a harmless treefrog in the second pic.

Fourth of all the first pic is an anthonyi, not a tricolor, so they even named the wrong speices for the image.

Fifth, these frogs have shown to have great medical benefits. They produce a toxin that can be used as a pain killer stronger than morphine. There is also some hope they can help cure or help with diseases like alzheimer's.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

ggazonas said:


> Fifth, these frogs have shown to have great medical benefits. They produce a toxin that can be used as a pain killer stronger than morphine. There is also some hope they can help cure or help with diseases like alzheimer's.


Don't quote me here but I was under the impression that project has long since been abandoned.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

fleshfrombone said:


> Don't quote me here but I was under the impression that project has long since been abandoned.


I think I read this in another thread here in the science/ conservation section. I've heard the toxin produced by tricolors is something like 200x stronger than morphine, but they gave up on it and never succeeded in actually using it for medicine. And George I agree with every point you made, I wasn't sure if there were any in Colombia ( I thought they were from Ecuador) but I know that the frog that was captured was not a tricolor or anthonyi from the picture. They weren't even close.
Bryan


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I said don't quote me! Yeah I read about all that back in the late 90's. This was back when anthonyi and moraspunga (sp?) etc were all E. tricolor. Interesting stuff, someone told me why they gave up on it but I don't remember why.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

There is one pharmaceudical company out there working with them, however it is a long time away before it will ever get approval from the FDA, however there was a recent thread on this that can share more light on weather or not it was abandoned


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

My comment was deleted a while ago.

FYI The Daily Mail is the most reactionary, bigoted and downright ridiculous newspaper in the UK.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Julio said:


> There is one pharmaceudical company out there working with them, however it is a long time away before it will ever get approval from the FDA, however there was a recent thread on this that can share more light on weather or not it was abandoned


It is still being used in research applications however it has real limitations that prevent it from being used in a clinical setting. Modification of the actual molecule to reduce toxicity has not worked real well to date. For those with access or the desire to purchase a copy, try this article ScienceDirect - Bioorganic & Medicinal Chemistry Letters : The analgesic effect of epibatidine and isomers

Ed


----------

